# Esb Wort Kits?



## tonyt (21/11/12)

Hi all,
Thinking of getting the above sponsors (esb) wort kits. Anybody tried them? Are they ok?
Cheers


----------



## macman (21/11/12)

I asked the same question not too long ago and there didn't seem to be a great deal of interest. A few said that they had tried the older EzyBrew kits but nobody said they were outstanding. 

I bought the LCPA clone, and as the old name suggested, it was indeed very easy. It came with US-05 yeast and a 25gram hop bag which pleased me. I kegged it yesterday so I don't really have a good idea of how it tastes but what I had wasn't bad at all.

If my local home brew shop stocked it, I'd forget about cans but for the $45 I paid (including shipping), I can buy a much better product locally.


----------



## dkaos (23/11/12)

I've got an ESB Hefe-weizen in at the moment, and am going to put a bitter down tomorrow. It's probably going to be better than a kit, and about the same cost as an extract without the work so I'm optimistic!


----------



## Markbeer (24/11/12)

They are made at St Peters brewery I think.

You are talking about the 15L varieties?

You won't go back to can kits.



tonyt said:


> Hi all,
> Thinking of getting the above sponsors (esb) wort kits. Anybody tried them? Are they ok?
> Cheers


----------



## NewtownClown (24/11/12)

Yep, made around the corner from me at St Peter's by Matt Donelan a brewer that other brewers listen to.
I made one once (hefe) and it was great. A buddy never went back to kits and all his brews a very nice.


----------



## Markbeer (24/11/12)

I used to use them 12 years ago when there were a few varieties now there are heaps more.

If I wasn't AG I would be using them still.





NewtownClown said:


> Yep, made around the corner from me at St Peter's by Matt Donelan a brewer that other brewers listen to.
> I made one once (hefe) and it was great. A buddy never went back to kits and all his brews a very nice.


----------



## Robbo2234 (24/11/12)

Markbeer said:


> They are made at St Peters brewery I think.
> 
> You are talking about the 15L varieties?
> 
> You won't go back to can kits.




ESB is in peakhurst.

I have been told by a few ppl that the golden ale is good. I have just put down a Euro Lager and a Bo Pils.


----------



## Johndec (25/11/12)

Robbo2234 said:


> ESB is in peakhurst.
> 
> I have been told by a few ppl that the golden ale is good. I have just put down a Euro Lager and a Bo Pils.



Yeah, don't confuse the St Peters 15 litre worts with the 4.5 litre wort kits from ESB. Their new line is called "Finest Round" and they have a heap of new varieties. I've tried their English Summer Ale and their Sparkling Ale. I think I was the crash test dummy for the English Summer Ale as it didn't really work. Low OG, poor FG, came out at 3.3%. Tried it twice so it wasn't operator error. The Sparkling Ale isn't a bad drop. A Coopers knock off it ain't, slightly darker and much more full bodied but very drinkable all the same. I've currently got their newest variety in the fermenter, an Aussie Pale Ale (it's not even on their website yet). Once again, it looks slightly darker than the Coopers beer it is trying to emulate but I have high hopes for it. Good OG of 1.045, it will be bottled next weekend and I'll give it 3 weeks in the bottle and we'll see how we go!!


----------



## Impy (26/11/12)

I've got the "Finest Round: American IPA" in a fermenter at the moment. 

The guys at Peakhurst brew shop chucked in a few Citra finishing hops so I boiled 2 of them (opened the tea bags) for 15min and dry hopped the last 12g (also tipped out of the bag). My study was maintaining a good ~19C so it's been in there for almost a week (the smell was amazing during the thick of the ferment). 

I'll probably bottle this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Brent_in_Sydney (1/12/12)

I put down a Finest Round Amarillo Ale just before my boy was born a few months back, he was delivered and had no time to bottle it, so it got tipped after 7 weeks in the jerry can.
I put down another a little while back, OG and FG were spot on as per the instructions, and 10 days later bottled it, smelling awesome. Its only been 7 days in the bottle but the PET passed the squeeze test so I put one in the fridge overnight and tried it today - OMG, brilliant beer. Really nicely carbonated too helps, nice bright clean taste. I DID dry hop with 3 tea bags rather than the included 2, but pretty much a by the book test of the kit and Im loving it. Ive got a FR Blonde Ale in at the moment, bolstered with 20gm of Galaxy and a nelson sav teabag. See how that turns out.


----------



## Brent_in_Sydney (18/12/12)

I've done 20 different brews over the last year, careful with sanitation/cleaning and followed a bunch of the info in these forums and form John palmers book and several others, good advice from the guys at thebrewshop as well - without fail this so easy ESB Finest Round amarillo ale is the best beer Ive brewed so far, by a long shot (if you call adding water and yeast and a teabag brewing).
I put down a coopers kit just now and the difference in the smell of the wort is crazy, the coopers stuff isnt appetising at all whereas the FR kits smell great even before throwing the yeast in - probably because I live near peakhurst and Im getting them fresh rather than a coopers tin which may have sat on a shelf or suffered heat extremes in transit.

Really big ups to ESB for these kits, theyre awesome. Recipes are devised with Damo the head brewer from the lord nelson and they now have a lord nelson style admiral ale in the range too...!


----------



## Impy (18/12/12)

--Update on ESB American IPA fresh wort kit.--

Tasted great out of the fermenter into the bottles with a nice hit of hop aroma and flavour. A few weeks later and the hop aroma and flavour is significantly reduced. Its more malty than hoppy at the moment. Which I guess isn't entirely unexpected since time = hop character mellowing. 

It still tastes good, but I think the tip with these kits is not to rely too heavily on their styles late hop additions. As in, buffer the kit with additional dry hopping to boost up the flavour and aroma that has probably aged out. The "fresh" wort kit may have been sitting around the store for a couple of weeks (ageing out hop character) before you ferment (blowing off more hop aroma and flavour) then you bottle and carb it with further reduces hop character. 

So yeah.. boost with a generous dry hop if the style permits and you'll have a great fresh wort beer.


----------



## GalBrew (18/12/12)

Well they are no-chilled so it would make sense that the late kettle hop additions will be somewhat subdued.


----------



## Eyelusion (19/12/12)

I tried one once acouple of years agao and I the one I got must have being in the shop for a while. It was very bland (watery tasting).
Haven't gone back to them but may try again with some hop additions one day.


----------



## Brent_in_Sydney (23/12/12)

This topic is talking about their new "Finest round" 4L fresh wort kits - different beast to the old 3L tins.


----------



## Three Sheets (30/6/13)

So now ESB are doing 17 litre wort kits. I just kegged an Amarello pale ale. Instructions are add six litres of water.

Smells nice , taste ok from the fermenter. Anyone had a go at these yet? They are new and not on there website yet.


----------



## Brent_in_Sydney (30/6/13)

I havent tried the 17L all grain fresh wort kits, only the 4L (I presume extract based) liquid wort kits. Loved the 4L versions and will be trying the 17L galaxy once Ive finished fitting out my newly built brew shed with some chest freezers and thermostats.  BIAB comes next
Tried their Galaxy (fave so far) Amarillo ale, Pacific Pale ale and Brown Ale (although modified it into more of a choc porter). All have been great. Damien who is working with them on the recipes is an ex Lord Nelson brewer apparently.


----------



## Three Sheets (1/7/13)

It was actually the 4L I was expecting to turn up. So I was surprised to find a 17 drum awaiting me.

Returning to home brewing after a decade long break I want to start at the higher end of the kits. 

Once I found a good base I can start tweaking things.

I haven't been able to find the ESB's range of 17L FWK's yet, I have put a request in for an American IPA at my LHBS, so I'll see what turns up.


----------

